# How long for Visa?



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

My husband received a job in Dubai and has sent his pasport copy, certificates copy,etc to the consultancy through which he received the job on 7th Sep '08 
After waiting for almost 2 weeks, he called the company HR and apparently, he is unaware of anything about his visa. 

Then my hubby called the consultancy, and now they are saying that they need the original educational certificates or a copy of them stamped from UAE Embassy from my home country or from the country where I live now(Doha, Qatar). 

Also this company is refusing to apply for my visa along with his. Their statement is that first my hubby needs to enter UAE and only then he can process mine.
In that case, I will held up for a month or more. 
1.Does anybody know how long will it take for him to get the entry permit first?
2.How long will it take to get his residence visa?
3.After that how long will it take to get my visa?Someone told me that inorder to sponsor wife, one has to produce 3 month's bank statement. Is that true?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My answers are below in red.



nboddada said:


> My husband received a job in Dubai and has sent his pasport copy, certificates copy,etc to the consultancy through which he received the job on 7th Sep '08
> After waiting for almost 2 weeks, he called the company HR and apparently, he is unaware of anything about his visa.
> 
> Then my hubby called the consultancy, and now they are saying that they need the original educational certificates or a copy of them stamped from UAE Embassy from my home country or from the country where I live now(Doha, Qatar).
> ...


_Your husband will only be able to sponsor you when he has his residence visa. The requirements and rules varies depending on where he will be working. I am based in TECOM and in this case only the passport and residence visa is required but other zones have been known to ask for labour cards, salary certificates, etc. Your husband's company's PRO will be able to advise him what is required. You can however accompany your husband on a visit visa and convert it to a residence visa once he has sorted out his paperwork. _


----------



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hi, Maz*

Thank you for the elaborate information that you provided. Many things have cleared.

The offer letter was sent by the hiring company and my husband signed and scanned the same and sent a copy to the HR Generalist and the consultancy along with the scanned copies of his academic certificates and passport as insisted by them.

Also, the hiring company confirmed that they would bear my visa expenses. But our problem lies here. Since we are currently staying in Qatar, we need to go back to India first after we exit from here. Then my hubby has to leave for Dubai and I have to stay back in India. If he gets my Visa processed within 2 weeks after his entry, then its fine. But if the 3 months bank statements are required , then in that case, I will be stranded in India for almost 4 months which would not be a good option.

The name of the company is "Thales International" but I don't know it comes under which zone.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is really no need to go back to India if you can obtain your visit visa from Qatar. There is really nothing stopping you from accompanying your husband if you so wish on a visit visa.

Bank statements are only required to prove your husband's salary. A letter from his company confirming his salary should suffice in this case.


----------



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There is really no need to go back to India if you can obtain your visit visa from Qatar. There is really nothing stopping you from accompanying your husband if you so wish on a visit visa.
> 
> Bank statements are only required to prove your husband's salary. A letter from his company confirming his salary should suffice in this case.


Oh.. I see. In case of getting a Visit Visa, who would be my sponsor when his employer is not willing to sponsor me? They are ready to pay for my Visa fees though. Can I approach any Travel agency to arrange for a Visit Visa for myself?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nboddada said:


> Oh.. I see. In case of getting a Visit Visa, who would be my sponsor when his employer is not willing to sponsor me? They are ready to pay for my Visa fees though. Can I approach any Travel agency to arrange for a Visit Visa for myself?


Whilst your husband's company will be paying for your visa, it is actually your husband that will be your sponsor. They will just be footing the bill in this case and in the event that they change their mind, your husband will still be able to sponsor you - the only difference is that he will be left to pick up the bill for your visa.

You can arrange a visa through any good travel agent, hotel or airline.


----------



## mauizio (Sep 22, 2008)

hi there

iam getting a bit worry with my visa application ,i got a job with Burj al Arab the 13th of agust,the 6th of September they send me the contract to sign,and they told me it will take from 1 to 2 weeks for the visa....i ve been asking around and some people they ve been waiting even 2months for it,i did not have any news from my visa,now i am jobless and soon i will be homeless because my house contract is ending in one week,
What i need to do still waiting ,or calling my HRD,or thinking to give it up

If somebody can help me
THANKS
Maurizio


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a little confused by your post; you say you've signed a contract with your employer and then state you're now jobless? If you're not employed, then you will not receive a visa.

Please clarify your post.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I suggest your first port of call is your company's HR dept.
Assuming your company's sponsoring you, if they are located within a free zone, it may only take up to 2 weeks. However you seem to have left timings a bit tight. As its now Ramadan, things might take longer than usual.

If your husband is the sponsor, you should ask him to chase things up for you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I suggest your first port of call is your company's HR dept.
> Assuming your company's sponsoring you, if they are located within a free zone, it may only take up to 2 weeks. However you seem to have left timings a bit tight. As its now Ramadan, things might take longer than usual.
> 
> If your husband is the sponsor, you should ask him to chase things up for you.


I agree. We have all been through this and other than being patient, there is pretty much nothing that you can do. It might worthwhile getting in contact with them just to find out where they are with the visa application. As has already been said, during Ramadan things slow down even more!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mauizio said:


> hi there
> 
> iam getting a bit worry with my visa application ,i got a job with Burj al Arab the 13th of agust,the 6th of September they send me the contract to sign,and they told me it will take from 1 to 2 weeks for the visa....i ve been asking around and some people they ve been waiting even 2months for it,i did not have any news from my visa,now i am jobless and soon i will be homeless because my house contract is ending in one week,
> What i need to do still waiting ,or calling my HRD,or thinking to give it up
> ...


I've seen your other posting on another thread; you say you've quit your job. In that case, you will NOT receive a visa through your ex employer.

If you're on a visit visa, you will need to ensure you do not stay in the UAE beyond the run out date, failure to leave before this will result in you being fined.

You need to action your situation IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## mauizio (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry 

i didnt make myself clear
i am not in Dubai ,i left my job in London after i ve signed the contract for the BURJ AL ARAB and sended back to them by email ( weeks ago) my concern is about the time...they told me it will take 2 weeks for the visa (3 weeks ago) 
What do u suggest me to do ,to wait and be cool or to start to worry ...i send it to them already an e mail but they did not reply yet....

Thanks

Maurizio


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mauizio said:


> Sorry
> 
> i didnt make myself clear
> i am not in Dubai ,i left my job in London after i ve signed the contract for the BURJ AL ARAB and sended back to them by email ( weeks ago) my concern is about the time...they told me it will take 2 weeks for the visa (3 weeks ago)
> ...


I sent you a reply in the other thread. I appreciate your concern, especially in regards to your home situation. You can call them but ultimately, there is nothing to do except wait. Everything is done Insh'allah here! Don't worry - your visa will be issued!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Mauizio,
I can appreciate your anxiety (i'll be in the same position in 2 weeks! )

Without repeating what others have advised, i just wanted to ask whether you able to enter UAE on a 30 days visitor's visa.
Note that i am DEFINTELY NOT advocating this, but one other resort will be to enter Dubai on a visitor's visa first, then subsequently convert to an employment one. However this is technically illegal (although not uncommon), and if caught you could face quite harsh penalties. You will also first need to check whether your company is able to do this.

Hang in there!


----------

